# Main breaker - basement subpanel - downsize Main breaker ??



## islavir (Mar 6, 2005)

I am replacing an older subpanel in my basement.
I want 20/40 circuit spaces (Will currently only fill ~10 spaces).
I expect to be drawing less than 40A worst case (No kitchen or dryer).
The main feed is planned to be #6 NM (rated for 55A @ 60C).

I am planning on buying a 100A panel with 20/40 spaces.
I would like to swap out the 100A main breaker with a 50A main breaker.

Question #1: Do they make main breakers at the 50A level?
Question #2: Will they mechanically fit into main breaker spot?
Question #3: Does any of this sound like a bad idea?

I am in New York.

- Thanks, Ken


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There's no reason to have a 50A breaker for the main breaker, the individual breakers handle the individual circuits. I'd go for #2 aluminum or #4 copper and keep the 100A breaker for future expansion, you never know what the future holds. The difference in cost should be minimal compared to having to redo the whole thing if you need more power.


----------

